# What is your favourite team in cadets?



## HuntKenny (13 Aug 2006)

i hope you guys have fun with this one


----------



## yoman (13 Aug 2006)

You have drill team as an option twice.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

When I was a cadet, Drill team was my fav!


----------



## HuntKenny (13 Aug 2006)

that was intentional. good eye though yoman . drill team and flag party i use the same names for. Other people in the squadron don't though


----------



## yoman (13 Aug 2006)

When you say "What's your favorite team?", do you mean a team that goes to competitions. If so, I have not heard of any flag party competitions. But if your talking about just any team, I still think Drill Team is my favorite team.


----------



## Krisz (13 Aug 2006)

Drill Team as well, myself, even though we didn't go to Competition this year due to a lot of conflicting competitions and scheduling. Our Drill Team will be up in the air this year, it seems, though.

And if you're not specifically referring to competition teams, you might also add Ground School.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## cadettrooper (13 Aug 2006)

I'm going to have to say RANGE TEAM! is my favorite, it might have something to do with the fact that both my Squadron Shooting Teams placed 1st & 2nd at the DCRA Nationals!!!           GO 848!!!​  ;D


----------



## HuntKenny (14 Aug 2006)

Hey Trakalo.. i think we go to the same squadron 848 royal roads!! i found another 848er


----------



## HuntKenny (14 Aug 2006)

hey guys. I'm adding teams that are big in most squadrons. like for our flag party you HAVE to be on drill team. so that's why i am on drill team. Not just because its awesome and currently winning the polls but I'm also on flag party.  :king:


----------



## Cyn792 (14 Aug 2006)

If I would have a chance to pick another one.. i would have picked Biathlon!!! Thats the best team EVER!!!


----------



## HuntKenny (14 Aug 2006)

oh man that's like 3 or 2 teams i forgot about I'll add biathlon right now. Sorry about that. I still think band should of gotten some votes. None from me though because I'm a drill guy.  :king:


----------



## ryanmann356 (23 Aug 2006)

cant beat the shooting team, I joined to shoot and shoot I shall


----------



## Jordan Schulz (1 Sep 2006)

the biathlon team is the best.


----------



## qyrang (1 Sep 2006)

If I had a second choice i would pick SAR.. Search and Rescue= First Aid Team--I think


----------



## HuntKenny (1 Sep 2006)

well guys, closing it looks like range team is going to take the title as favourite team. Still 6 days left, anything could happen :king:


----------



## tabernac (1 Sep 2006)

Well, Alberta army and some sea cadet corps have the option of sending a team to the Wilderness Challenge. Most fun you will ever have hiking 25 miles over 2 days. Range and Biathalon are good too, but don't compare to Wilderness Challenge.


----------



## qyrang (2 Sep 2006)

Is there any competition in Ontario along those lines? If so PM me. 

 Thanks, Geoff


----------



## wo_wong830 (13 Sep 2006)

*DRILL TEAM all the way!*


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (14 Sep 2006)

Back in the Mid 90's, 99 Lynx had a gymnastics team.  We didnt have much of a band..or any other teams, but we had an awsome gymnastics team.  We were like the only Squadron that had one, but it was alot of fun.  Our instructor was this really...um..'advanced in age' gentleman, but he was still able to teach us, and we even demonstated at our annual.


----------



## dh101 (26 Jan 2007)

Marksman Team and biathalon, im on both


----------



## THEARMYGUY (18 Feb 2007)

I would have to say Range.  As a cadet it was always my favorite.  It helped that we had FN's and other large bore rifles.  Even 22 cal was good.  The air rifle is at the very least an accurate replacement.   


Cheers!!!   

the army guy   :warstory:


----------

